# France at the end of July



## allan01273

We are not new to motorhomeing, only ever use Aires, wildcamping and sometimes municipal sites.
I just wondered what people might think of our next trip to France
suggested by a friend -

Friday 27 July evening, Dover to Calais, until Monday 13 August evening
nothing booked or arranged but we expect, after "Eastenders" 
first night at Auchan Boulogne, followed by -
Camp at Orbec, a very sporty site in sportsground
Liseux, Basillique nice colour at night
Saumur, a nice Chateau overnight stop
Maris Potivan or Green Vennice, Hire a boat for the day
La Rochelle, campervans park at side of park close to the main Square
Rochefort, Ships of the line travel to Fort Boyard
Ile d'Oleron, good beaches - don't drive on Saturday or Sunday
see the Citadella at le Chateau
Maybe the big treat on the way back "Futurascope" we went 2 years ago is there sufficient new stuff there for the big wads of euros


----------



## krull

I have just done 2 1/2 weeks in France and had a hoot. We never booked anything and played it by ear. Campsites and aires are so plentiful, no need.

Have a good time wherever you end up.


----------



## 1946

Just remember that from 1st August the whole of France closes down for business and all go to the coast with all the other nations on holiday !!!!

Maddie


----------



## Hampshireman

We have just done 3 weeks in Spain and France about 50/50 split, basically following the sun and not easy over there either! I would never think of going when you are, but depends on circumstances obviously. 

We found half empty if not empty sites and never used aires as we are not "own sans essential".

Have a great time


----------



## mangothemadmonk

We were out in June. France is very MH friendly.

Have a great and safe trip. You'll luv it.

Johnny F


----------



## shedbrewer

*travelling to France, July 27th*

hi, we are also crossing from Dover to Calais on the 27th July, Sea France, around 8pm and like yourselves, my wife & I haven't booked any sites or anywhere for our 4 weeks in France. We shall probably drive to St Omer in our A/S Clubman on Friday night, where we shall wild camp in a huge free car park O/N then go on where we fancy on Sat am.Happy travelling]


----------



## allan01273

*Say Hello*

Seafrance

Route: Dover to Calais
Departing: Fri 27 July 2007 at 2045
Arriving: Fri 27 July 2007 at 2300
Passenger: 2 Adults 1 Child 
Method of Transport: Motorhome, W344 WRV - Swift Gazelle

If you see us come and say hello


----------



## Batch

I'll be on the ferry. Keep an eye out!!!


----------



## putties

We are of by tunnel thurday night. Look out for two autotrails travelling together so we can share a beer or two

Have a good one 

Putties


----------



## pfil32

Seems to be a lot of us on that ferry. we are on the same

Phil


----------



## fdhadi

Dover - Calais / SeaFrance

Out Friday 20th July 04.45

Back Sat 4th Aug 08.30


----------



## curly4393

Me and the wife are booked on the 1800 ferry to Dunkirk on the 26th July, will be staying that night at Gravelines Aire, will have a Smart TOAD. we have 3 weeks to explore, not sure where to go. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Waleem

krull said:


> I have just done 2 1/2 weeks in France and had a hoot. We never booked anything and played it by ear. Campsites and aires are so plentiful, no need.
> 
> Have a good time wherever you end up.


What was the weather like Krull ? We are off there on 1st August!


----------



## RichardnGill

We are on Sea France 24th July at 22.00 ish
and back on 8th Agust at 10:00 ish

We are traveling to Samur first and then across to the cost to head North back up tp Calais.

This is our first trip across the sea, just hope it ok.

Hope to see an MHF'er

Richard...


----------



## 113016

We also travel out soon and by Norfolk line at 1600 hrs.
Leaving the kids (big) at home with the guard dog (with teeth) to look after the house
We did the same last year, however by P & O or Sea France (cant remember) and we then drove until about 0100 hrs so as to get a fair way down.
We intend to do similar this time and no overnight locations wil or have been decided.
Last year we spent 18 nights away from home and only 6 nights on camp sites and although it was the peak time of the year, we never had any trouble getting onto a site or an Aire.
However we do avoid the beaches and the coast as we usualy find it much quieter dow the rivers.
Our favourites are the river Vienne,(Confolens municipal campsite) The river Lot too many nice places (aires & sites) to list, and the river Tarn. Also the Midi & Lateral canals. There is also the river Dordogne, very nice with lots of aires, but we have not done this in peak season so dont know how busy it would be.
Just go for it and dont plan and that way you will find the most unexpected nice places.
By the way, on the route you are taking, I can recommende overnighting at La Fleche, by the lagoon / lake, Beaugency on the Loire west of Orleans and an Aire on the river, also Montreuil Bellay south of Saumur by a little chateau.
Wherever you go, I hope you will enjoy


----------



## Grizzly

allan01273 said:


> Friday 27 July evening, Dover to Calais, until Monday 13 August evening
> nothing booked or arranged but we expect, after "Eastenders"


Have you checked the prices of Eastenders against those of Auchan ( both have websites) ? No point in trekking there if cheapest prices are where you are going to stay overnight.

We find the cheapest prices are actually in the super- or hypermarkets away from Calais and the coast altogether and would not dream of stocking up before we went deeper into France.

G


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> . . . . would not dream of stocking up before we went deeper into France.
> G


Nor would we Grizzly! :wink:

We learned the hard way _(you too probably?)_ by stocking the fridge on the first day with tempting items, only to wander past a shop the next day with even more tempting delicacies. We even ended up throwing food away _(which we hate to do!)_ because we kept on being tempted and couldn't eat out of the fridge fast enough.

Now we carry just a couple of meals to ensure we are not caught out, and ensure they are something that won't spoil if it's not eaten for a few days. Then we make shopping for food a pleasurable part of the holiday, even if we do it "en passant" during the day.

Nearly as enjoyable as eating it later!!  

Cheers


----------



## 113016

We never bother with the Calais area just drive on by for a few hours. We like to get much further south and into the good weather and little quiet places


----------



## GerryD

We are tied to mid August for two weeks. Had same fortnight last year. No booking, no need.
Bassillica at Liseux sounds interesting, is there now an Aire there?
Gerry


----------



## navman

putties said:


> We are of by tunnel thurday night. Look out for two autotrails travelling together so we can share a beer or two
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> Putties


Us too in our Hymer,.... off to the Loire foor two weeks

can't beat it


----------

